# W8 questions



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey folks... Not new to the forum but, I obviously don't post here all that often.
So, I'm thinking about gettin me a '03 W8 Passat Sedan (I'd get a wagen, if I cud find one in Black, White, or Grey/Silver, but I can't , so I'm settling for a Sedan), and I was wondering what sort of motor mods are available for it? Links, if ya gots 'em. Company names, if ya dont (I know how gogle works, just wanted to start with a focused approach).
If things go well I'll be asking the same sort of question about the W12, inna bouta year or so, but not yet.


----------



## ReflexJettaVR6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*

As far as I know the only "mods" out there for the W8 is exhaust, and even that you'll probably have to custom make.
From what I understand, it's a fairly solid motor, but you're basically screwed if anything ever breaks. Parts are super expensive, and the motor has to come out for repairs where, on a "normal" car, it shouldn't, so labor isn't cheap either.
The torque converter on the tiptronic models is weak.
I want one in the worst way, but ownership costs scare the hell out of me. The W8 technical forum on here is a pretty sad place


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: W8 questions (ReflexJettaVR6)*

Some of the engineering divisions within Volkswagen were in competition with eachother. The division that designed the W8 got their point across clearly that it is very difficult, but not impossible, to create an engine that sucks worse than a 1.8T. True story, straight from the interweb.


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (ReflexJettaVR6)*

Tip = suckezz
6-speed = sexezz
I've gotta A8, now, so I am VERY familiar with ridiculously expen$ive repair co$t$...
I wonder if I cud find a shop willing to put a small superchargers on each bank... Nuthin sooper-boosted, mind you. Just a chip and a pair of puffers, and a S/S exhaust, of course...


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*

MTM makes a chip and exhaust iirc.


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDaholic* »_
I wonder if I cud find a shop willing to put a small superchargers on each bank... Nuthin sooper-boosted, mind you. Just a chip and a pair of puffers, and a S/S exhaust, of course...

While that sounds great, I'm sure there's a long list of bull**** that will go along with the installation of those.
Try the W8 tech forum to get a better idea of what you're jumping into. 
What's the advantage of buying the W8 passat over your current car? Your current car makes more power and has a more widely used engine.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (Knock Sensor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knock Sensor* »_
What's the advantage of buying the W8 passat over your current car? Your current car makes more power and has a more widely used engine. 


Gotta substantial raise coming, in about 3-4 months (as long as I DFIU, of course), and I want something... Interesting. Something that'll raise eyebrows when I raise the hood, but looks completely ordinary from the outside.
Besides, I want a stick. A 6-speed conversion MAY be in my future AND very interesting, but 8's don't look ordinary.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (Knock Sensor)*

Buy one in a 6 speed. Do it. Now.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (slimmy420)*

But really though, buy one if you like it and understand the cost of parts and labor. If you are cool with the $ involved in working on one, buy it. Buy wisely though. Find a mint one.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: W8 questions (slimmy420)*

Bad idea. Bad idea jeans. You should wear some.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_Bad idea. Bad idea jeans. You should wear some.

From reading through the W8 tech forum, and a couple of different forum links therin... 
A manny tranny avoids the TC issue with these cars.
A well treated, and well maintained engine generally avoids the cam issue.
~even WITH the cam issue, there seem to be a couple of fixes; one simple, one not.
- simple: lobotomize the solenoids
- Not so simple: screen delete
I'm ONLY interested in a 6-speed, so the Tc issue is moot. I'm also willing to spend a bit (after a flush/seafoam) for the screen delete; AND, rilly, RILLY good oil, changed at 3K intervals.
Besides, I'm gonna mod the phugk outta it, anyway! Mods ain't cheap, as we all know, so I kinda already plan on dropping coin.
Option "B" is to buy an '03 Merc C320 6mt and not mod that.


_Modified by AWDaholic at 3:25 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*

not enough were produced to have any kind of market for mods. An exhaust is about all there is out there in north america. Anything else would be full custom and "RILLY serious coin".


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (rs4-380)*

I know its personal, but whats the price range you are working with? Also if manual is a must, does it have to be a VAG? I know you said you want a wagon so.... What about a 540i Touring?








Turn it into a M5 Touring if you want


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*twitch*
mad tyte rap yo got dere yo
*twitch*


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (slimmy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slimmy420* »_I know its personal, but whats the price range you are working with? Also if manual is a must, does it have to be a VAG? I know you said you want a wagon so.... What about a 540i Touring?


I cud almost convince myself on the Touring, but I'm addicted to AWD (check the s/n). And, I wanna stay low-key. VDubs blend.
Price-wise, I'm looking for $10k-ish buy in, and prolly half-again that much for Mod money.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_not enough were produced to have any kind of market for mods. An exhaust is about all there is out there in north america. Anything else would be full custom and "RILLY serious coin".

yeah, I know. BUT, I also know that where there is a will, and ca$h... SOMEbody's GOTTA be first, right?!?!?


----------



## SoCal_SFVR6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDaholic* »_
I cud almost convince myself on the Touring, but I'm addicted to AWD (check the s/n). And, I wanna stay low-key. VDubs blend.
Price-wise, I'm looking for $10k-ish buy in, and prolly half-again that much for Mod money.

I know you are from DC and all, but could you stop sayin "cud".


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

They are horrid to keep on the road, but they drive and sound great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRw6MHFsn4
If you want a quick Passat, you are better off with the 30v V6 and a s/c kit.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*

If you are crazy enough to own a W8, then a 2.7T Audi might be a good choice for you. Both engines are going to cost alot to fix/maintain. At least the 2.7t can make 400+ hp with ease. You will have to replace the turbos anyways, so get some KO4's, or some 28rs' and shoot for 450 whp. I dont know, I would just be scared to buy a motor like the W8, with very limited parts available, high cost of parts, and PITA labor. At least there is a solid aftermarket following with the 2.7t, and OEM+ mod options (ie KO4 RS4 turbo's) Also at least the 2.7t will be FAST when you drop 5k into it.... I like the W8 passats though, really cool car & motor, just not as my daily driver. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
lol @ some of those vids


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: W8 questions (ReflexJettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReflexJettaVR6* »_As far as I know the only "mods" out there for the W8 is exhaust, and even that you'll probably have to custom make.
From what I understand, it's a fairly solid motor, but you're basically screwed if anything ever breaks. Parts are super expensive, and the motor has to come out for repairs where, on a "normal" car, it shouldn't, so labor isn't cheap either.
The torque converter on the tiptronic models is weak.
I want one in the worst way, but ownership costs scare the hell out of me. The W8 technical forum on here is a pretty sad place









GIAC has a chip too. I drove a 6-speed manual and it was sweet. As far as future repair costs go like they say _If you have to ask the price....._


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (SoCal_SFVR6)*

Well, the manner in which I type is rarely, if ever, a topic for sore discussion. However, if it truely bothers you overmuch, I shall endevour to be less lazy when communicating with high-brow, high-minded, highly-educated spincters such as yourself. if ever I deign to communicate with you directly, rest assured it will be so.
In the meantime...
I cud butt I aint


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (SoCal_SFVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal_SFVR6* »_
I know you are from DC and all, but could you stop sayin "cud".

By the by, old-salt, I live in the Metropolitan DC area, but, this is NOT where I am from!
I've lived in, for various periods of time, something like 16 different countries. I speak, with varying degrees of fluency, 4 different languages (5, if you count Ebonics), and, the one thing I have learned is that communications is about getting your point across.
Do YOU get mine, yet?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDaholic* »_
4 different languages (5, if you count Ebonics)

So you speak 4 languages of varying degrees of fluency. Ebonics is not a language and your proper English skills are mediocre at best.
What are the other 3?


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_They are horrid to keep on the road, but they drive and sound great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRw6MHFsn4
If you want a quick Passat, you are better off with the 30v V6 and a s/c kit. 

I like the sound of THIS ONE, best!
Well, FWIW, I haven't committed anything other than talk to it, yet. It'll be several months before the pay-raise kicks in.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

I wIsh the OP cud rilly learn not to type like Sarah Palin's son.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
So you speak 4 languages of varying degrees of fluency. Ebonics is not a language and your proper English skills are mediocre at best.
What are the other 3?

May not be a language where your bougie-butt lives...
We've never spoken. How da phugk do you know how I speak?!?!?
Italian
Deutche
Spanish
why, you wanna date? I don't date snobs, or Men, or, (in your probable case) used-to-be-Men, sugar drawers.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (what)*


_Quote, originally posted by *what* »_I wIsh the OP cud rilly learn not to type like Sarah Palin's son.

I wish I cared.


----------



## chdavis (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

The problem with the W8, besides the huge labor costs, is that most W8-specific replacement parts are no longer produced. Need a new headgasket? New engine. Oh way, VW sold off their W8 engine stock late last year.








Stay away.


----------



## Doedrums (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

I just looked up the price of a new engine for these things. $17K!!


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (chdavis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chdavis* »_The problem with the W8, besides the huge labor costs, is that most W8-specific replacement parts are no longer produced. Need a new headgasket? New engine. Oh way, VW sold off their W8 engine stock late last year.








Stay away. 

The best advice, yet.
Of course, the same issue will hold for my desire to purchase a W12 4-seater, next year. Oh, wait, they still sell those in Europe, don't they? so, just exorbitant parts costs and arm-and-a-leg labor...


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

A friend of mine had the same lust/zeal for a W8 that you seem to have...so he bought one. After six months of painful ownership, he sold it at a loss, curled up into a fetal position, and cried himself to sleep.
Of course, his was an automatic, which didn't help. He had the infamous torque converter problem crop up a month after he bought the car. Paid an arm and a leg to have it fixed, only to have it happen AGAIN five months later. In between he had a constant string of electrical problems that drove him crazy. After the second transmission-related incident, he traded it in on an Accord Coupe.
About three months later, I had dropped by a local independent European repair shop one day, and what do I see up on one of their lifts? Yep, the same W8 sedan, owned by someone different now, in for the torque converter problem AGAIN.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*

Guys, guys... You convinced me. Well, it was the one about obsolete engine-stock that did it.
Still... It IS tempting!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

W8 exhaust note is very reminiscent of VR6


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_A friend of mine had the same lust/zeal for a W8 that you seem to have...so he bought one. After six months of painful ownership, he sold it at a loss, curled up into a fetal position, and cried himself to sleep.
Of course, his was an automatic, which didn't help. He had the infamous torque converter problem crop up a month after he bought the car. Paid an arm and a leg to have it fixed, only to have it happen AGAIN five months later. In between he had a constant string of electrical problems that drove him crazy. After the second transmission-related incident,* he traded it in on an Accord Coupe.*

that is enthusiast suicide right there.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDaholic* »_Besides, I'm gonna mod the phugk outta it, anyway! Mods ain't cheap, as we all know, so I kinda already plan on dropping coin.

No offense, but where are you going to put the mods, exactly? Because that engine bay is _packed_ solid. This engine cover isn't just for show:








This is just not a good platform to modify. Even if you can boost it or blow it, chances are you'll be looking at engine-out type work any time you have an issue, whether it's an issue with the stock equipment or an issue with an aftermarket part.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_
that is enthusiast suicide right there.









Oh, he got a lot of ribbing around the office for it, but after the torture he endured with the W8, he was thrilled to have a daily driver that didn't cough up a four-figure repair bill every other month


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDaholic* »_Guys, guys... You convinced me. Well, it was the one about obsolete engine-stock that did it.
Still... It IS tempting!

Good choice. I see some W8s around Maine every so often and start drooling, but the idea of costs on that engine have made it less desirable for me


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

If the allure of a low key AWD station wagon has you so spellbound that your willing to sacrifice your finacial future to own a W8 then buy something even more rare that cost only a lttile more but is 4 times as reliable and will out perform the W8.........Audi S6 Avant 4.2L or the Audi S4 Avant 4.2L.
They are far and few between, but the parts to repair them are readily available. The car has the same body style as the W8 and shares many of the same suspension components. It will also outrun the W8.
The 4.2L has been around way longer than the W8 and Audi has put it in almost everything it makes. There are thousands of aftermarket goodies out there for it which means if you are buying used the ownership cost of the 4.2L V8 will be cheaper than the 4.0L W8. 


_Modified by un4givun2 at 4:14 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_If the allure of a low key AWD station wagon has you so spellbound that your willing to sacrifice your finacial future to own a W8 then buy something even more rare that cost only a lttile more but is 4 times as reliable and will out perform the W8.........Audi S6 Avant 4.2L or the Audi S4 Avant 4.2L.
They are far and few between, but the parts to repair them are readily available. The car has the same body style as the W8 and shares many of the same suspension components. It will also outrun the W8.
The 4.2L has been around way longer than the W8 and Audi has put it in almost everything it makes. There are thousands of aftermarket goodies out there for it which means if you are buying used the ownership cost of the 4.2L V8 will be cheaper than the 4.0L W8. 

_Modified by un4givun2 at 9:58 AM 2-21-2010_

Ummm... Check the panel to my left... I'm an Audi guy already. Yeah, I know about the 4.2l awesomivity! Trouble is, I want something that fits UNDER the radar, WITH a 8-cylinder engine (I came of age in the 70's, so anything less than 8-pots is ussy-pay/less than Manly) AND AWD (check the screenname). Audi's don't exactly roll anonymously. Well, here in DC, maybe, but not too many other places.
I may hafta slide up the Luxo-scale and see if I can find me someone to help build a MAX W12, in the future. Not this year, tho. Maybe 2011.
This year, instedda the W8, I might try to convince Ray to help me build an RS8 (based on my current car) that Audi SHUDDA built.

_Modified by AWDaholic at 11:47 AM 2-21-2010_


_Modified by AWDaholic at 11:48 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

Take that 10K you want to spend on a W8 & just swap in a 6-speed transmission from a B6 S4, and call it a day. Since you like the A8 you have, the 4.2, and want a manual.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (slimmy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slimmy420* »_Take that 10K you want to spend on a W8 & just swap in a 6-speed transmission from a B6 S4, and call it a day. Since you like the A8 you have, the 4.2, and want a manual. 

...and an S/C, for added torqzorrz!!


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

So tell me, what exactly is it that stands out on an Audi S4 Avant that doesn't stand out on a VW W8 Passat Station Wagon? I'm currious because that is what I'm looking at buying next. 
For the same reason as you, I want to remain low key and under the radar. I like it fast with AWD and luxury.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_So tell me, what exactly is it that stands out on an Audi S4 Avant that doesn't stand out on a VW W8 Passat Station Wagon? I'm currious because that is what I'm looking at buying next. 
For the same reason as you, I want to remain low key and under the radar. I like it fast with AWD and luxury.


*Peopl see the rings and assume you have $$$.*

When you ook at a VW you see a VW. ONLY enthusiasts will see the W8 and KNOW... The quad-pipes, and KNOW...
'Course, IF I got one, 1st thing I'd do before I drove it off the lot would be to have the stealer de-badge it, but the pipes and the exhaust note would still give it away, but ONLY to the cogniscenti.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (AWDaholic)*

So why not buy a 2004 or 2005 Audi S4 Avant 4.2L and put VW badges on it? They share the exact same sheet metal? The only difference in those 2 cars is the engine (the 4.2L has 70 more HP). 
The 2006 and later model S4's are different from the passat and have a more agressive body style. Anything prior to 2006 is the same as a VW Passat. In fact, the only parts on my car that say VW on them are the emblems and the engine. Every part on this W8 has Audi's 4 interlocking rings embossed in the casting designating it as an Audi part. It is an Audi A4/S4


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_So why not buy a 2004 or 2005 Audi S4 Avant 4.2L and put VW badges on it? They share the exact same sheet metal? The only difference in those 2 cars is the engine (the 4.2L has 70 more HP). 



I'll save that as plan B.
Except, I'd just de-badge it, completely. Mesh grill. Maybe add a s/c...
Either way, its an end-of-year option. Gotta get some other shhhhhtuff straight in my world, first. Rilly only posted here to see what the "experts" had to say about my thoughts/plans for the W8. General concensus seems to be avoid the engine, like the plague.
Maybe I'll hit the lottery (mega mills is up to $99... Build a pure show-car, go all out, never actually drive it anywhere


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_So why not buy a 2004 or 2005 Audi S4 Avant 4.2L and put VW badges on it? They share the exact same sheet metal? The only difference in those 2 cars is the engine (the 4.2L has 70 more HP). 



4motion & quattro are very different. Look it up. Also your car shares a similar brake set up to the B5 S4, not B6. Also the interior of the S4 is WAY nicer than any B5/B5.5 passat including the W8. It comes with factory recaro's. Also your W8 passat is not even the same chassis, its Not based on the B6 Audis, which the 2004+ s4's are. So I am not sure why you think your W8 is the same car as a b6 S4. I love the W8's but dude you are grossly misinformed.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (slimmy420)*

First off we weren't discussing interiors. We were discussing the body styles of the Audi S4 Avant 2005 and earlier to the Passat S/W 2005 and earlier. They are nearly identical. Remove the emblems from both vehicals and 99.9% of the people in America won't know their not the same car. 
The chassis may not be identical. However, I installed S4 control arms on my 2002 W8. So they must be pretty damn close to being the same. Mention chassis to most people and they invision the suspension hardware like the control arms.
Also, the 2001-2005 A4/S4 and Passat do have the same AWD sytem. One is called quattro and the other is called 4motion. The B5-A4, B6-A4, B5-Passat, and B5.5-Passat all use the Torsen 01A quattro set up.
So, if you like the conservative body style of the 2005 and earlier Passat and want a strong performer that has a good supply of aftermarket goodies and a good reputation............. go buy a 2002-2005 Audi S4 Avant 4.2L , remove all the Audi OOOO emblems, and replace the audi center caps with VW center caps.
I had a set of 2002 S4 wheels on my W8 from 2006-2008.


----------



## chdavis (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: W8 questions (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_First off we weren't discussing interiors. We were discussing the body styles of the Audi S4 Avant 2005 and earlier to the Passat S/W 2005 and earlier. They are nearly identical. Remove the emblems from both vehicals and 99.9% of the people in America won't know their not the same car. 
The chassis may not be identical. However, I installed S4 control arms on my 2002 W8. So they must be pretty damn close to being the same. Mention chassis to most people and they invision the suspension hardware like the control arms.
Also, the 2001-2005 A4/S4 and Passat do have the same AWD sytem. One is called quattro and the other is called 4motion. The B5-A4, B6-A4, B5-Passat, and B5.5-Passat all use the Torsen 01A quattro set up.
So, if you like the conservative body style of the 2005 and earlier Passat and want a strong performer that has a good supply of aftermarket goodies and a good reputation............. go buy a 2002-2005 Audi S4 Avant 4.2L , remove all the Audi OOOO emblems, and replace the audi center caps with VW center caps.
I had a set of 2002 S4 wheels on my W8 from 2006-2008.

The Passat is physically larger than the A4. While they may look similar, no sheet metal is shared between any Passat and A4.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (chdavis)*

OK, your splitting hairs now. Yes, the B5.5 is 2" longer than the B5. However, the W8 S/W is only 30# heavier than the S4 Avant. No one is going to walk up and measure the wheel base to confirm it's a B5 instead of a B5.5. The major difference there is the floorpan. VW stretched the floor pan of the A4/B5 2" and called it a B5.5 Passat. Then they gave it a few mods in the front facia and tail light area. Other than that, they are the same. 
Go look up aftermarket part #'s for the control arms. The 2001-2005 S4 and Passat use the same control arms (geometrically speaking they will interchange). The S4 supposedly has a stiffer rubber compound in the lower rear control arms and I was told by an Audi expert that the rear lower control arm on the S4 has about 10% more metal in the area of greatest stress to help handle the extra torque of the 4.2L. When I installed them on my W8 I could not see any difference. I think he blew smoke up my @$$. Go to any aftermarket parts supplier that carries Moog or McQuay-Norris and the part numbers are the same for the A4, S4, W8, GLX, GLS, etc...... If the lower control arms are the same (you guessed it) the sub-frame is the same. If the subframe is the same the body it bolts to can't be much different. I'm sure there are differences I'm not aware of, but I've spent a lot of time under this car working on it and 95% of all the parts on it say Audi. If they are special to just the VW Passat then shouldn't they have a VW part # on them? 


_Modified by un4givun2 at 2:22 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: W8 questions (un4givun2)*

Ok I try to stay away from these threads when they get hostile but I have to jump in this one. Your W8 (and mine as well) is no more like an S4/A4 then it is similar to a VW Bus. Not nearly that extreme but the W8 has more in common with the A6 of the same generation. Even then they are like first cousins and show only little resemblance. The W8 shares the same underpinnings as the A6 of that generation and their weights are near identical. Every VW since at least the MKIV GTI and on has the Audi Rings on most of their parts and an equal share of VW emblems. Audi is the Lexus or Infiniti of VWs and many of their parts are interchangeable because its cheaper to manufacture that way. If you really want to split hairs.....your W8 fenders do not fit any non W8 B5.5, they are a tad longer. Your intake plenum was designed by Porsche so in a sense your W8 is more like a 911 then it is an S4. Look at the roof line and pillars the next time you see an A6 of the W8s generation, its a heck of a lot closer than any A4/S4. Im sorry if I seem rude but I live in Alaska and my W8s fan control module recently crapped and now the cooling fans run at 100% and the car never gets warm, basically im just mad at my car. Just for laughs.....the current jetta 2.5 is similar to a gallardo because of its engine and my W8 is just a really slow veyron.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: W8 questions (vertigoeffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_Ok I try to stay away from these threads when they get hostile but I have to jump in this one. Your W8 (and mine as well) is no more like an S4/A4 then it is similar to a VW Bus. Not nearly that extreme but the W8 has more in common with the A6 of the same generation. Even then they are like first cousins and show only little resemblance. The W8 shares the same underpinnings as the A6 of that generation and their weights are near identical. Every VW since at least the MKIV GTI and on has the Audi Rings on most of their parts and an equal share of VW emblems. Audi is the Lexus or Infiniti of VWs and many of their parts are interchangeable because its cheaper to manufacture that way. If you really want to split hairs.....your W8 fenders do not fit any non W8 B5.5, they are a tad longer. Your intake plenum was designed by Porsche so in a sense your W8 is more like a 911 then it is an S4. Look at the roof line and pillars the next time you see an A6 of the W8s generation, its a heck of a lot closer than any A4/S4. Im sorry if I seem rude but I live in Alaska and my W8s fan control module recently crapped and now the cooling fans run at 100% and the car never gets warm, basically im just mad at my car. Just for laughs.....the current jetta 2.5 is similar to a gallardo because of its engine and my W8 is just a really slow veyron.

Quoted for truth.


----------



## AWDaholic (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: W8 questions (vertigoeffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_
my W8 is just a really slow veyron.

DAMN!!!







Now I want one, AGAIN!







Thanks!


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (vertigoeffect)*

Vertigoeffect,
Where are you getting your weights because the A6 4.2L outweighs the W8 by over 200# while the S4 and the W8 are almost the same weight.
Lets compare Apples to Apples since there really is no equal to a W8. For comparison, lets compare 2004 model year of the A6, A4, and Passat all in FWD V6 Trim.
A6-V6-FWD-Auto weighs 3880#
Passat-V6-FWD-Auto weighs 3536#
A4-V6-FWD-Auto weighs 3462#

The Passat weighs only 74 pounds more than the A4, but the *A6 weighs a whopping 344 pounds more than the Passat* 
Now lets compare Station Wagons with 8cyl AWD. This will require using the S4 instead of the A4 since the A4 can't be had with an 8cyl.
A6 Avant-AWD-4.2L V8 weighs 4277#
Passat W8 Station Wagon weighs 4067#
S4 Avant-AWD-4.2L V8 weighs 4035#
So once agin the A6 outweighs the Passat by over 210# while the Passat barely weighs more than 32# more than the S4. 
Here is the real proof....The S4 Sedan AWD Auto weighs 3925#
The W8 Passat Sedan weighs 3953#
That's only 28# heavier..


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_A friend of mine had the same lust/zeal for a W8 that you seem to have...so he bought one. After six months of painful ownership, he sold it at a loss, curled up into a fetal position, and cried himself to sleep.
Of course, his was an automatic, which didn't help. He had the infamous torque converter problem crop up a month after he bought the car. Paid an arm and a leg to have it fixed, only to have it happen AGAIN five months later. In between he had a constant string of electrical problems that drove him crazy. After the second transmission-related incident, he traded it in on an Accord Coupe.
About three months later, I had dropped by a local independent European repair shop one day, and what do I see up on one of their lifts? Yep, the same W8 sedan, owned by someone different now, in for the torque converter problem AGAIN.










I worked with a tech that seemed to feel that the repeat failure and/or even the initial failures were caused by the converter being forced onto the shaft. He would lightly file the burrs off the shaft before installing the new one so the seal didn't get damaged...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 questions (slimmy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slimmy420* »_
4motion & quattro are very different. Look it up. Also your car shares a similar brake set up to the B5 S4, not B6. Also the interior of the S4 is WAY nicer than any B5/B5.5 passat including the W8. It comes with factory recaro's. Also your W8 passat is not even the same chassis, its Not based on the B6 Audis, which the 2004+ s4's are. So I am not sure why you think your W8 is the same car as a b6 S4. I love the W8's but dude you are grossly misinformed. 


Quattro and 4MOTION - on the B5 / B5.5 chassis Passat are the same animal - mechanical AWD with Torsen center diff. 4MOTION in the 2005+ Passat, CC, R32, TT, A3 are all Haldex - FWD with electronic rear-drive kicking in at the first sign of front wheel spin and even requires a fluid/filter replacement of the rear Haldex unit every 40K. Different system, same name for marketing purposes...


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 questions (VWGUY4EVER)*

The easiest way to know what breed of quattro/4motion are in AudiVWs is to look at the orientation of the engine. Longitudinal engines (cylinders aligned with the length of the car) get Torsen AWD. Cars with transverse engines (cylinders aligned with the width of the car) get Haldex AWD. To my knowledge, every mass-produced Audi/VW with quattro/4motion follows this rule. 
Other car makers that utilize Haldex AWD systems (Volvo, Ford, etc) match them to transversely mounted engines as well. Haldex has seemed to be a more problematic system, in that it requires more maintenance, and in Volvo's case, relatively high failure rates among their more powerful engines such as their V8 and the high-pressure turbo 5 with AWD. The complexity of Haldex's on/off nature and right angle gears/splines used to apply the varying degrees of torque to the rear propshaft have been blamed for these failures.


----------



## HeidelbergJohn4.0 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: W8 questions (AWDaholic)*

I've got an 03 Black/Black Wagon, sport package/ tip. Love it like no other car I've ever owned. I've kept the mileage low on it having three cars but I'm driving it 100 miles a day right now until I get another commuter car.








I have had ZERO engine and transmission problems with it. It's had Amsoil every 10K with a Mann filter since the first oil change. It's had recall work done on it, but never a problem, so don't buy all the forum that it 's basically a **** car. Is it expensive to have worked on? What VW isn't? Is it a pain in the ass to work on? What B5 chassis car isn't? Can you do anything on these cars without droping the front end into "service mode".







I have to pull the bumper to change a friggin headlight.








Everyone badmouths a bad car. Don't get me started on my wife's A4 1.8 CVT convertible. THAT is a piece of ****. A beautful piece of **** she won't part with, but a piece of **** none the less. Never a problem with the motor, but the CVT sets a new bar for the worst transmission ever put in a car.

Speedtuning in Spencerville has a flash/chip for the W8, but I chose to leave the engine alone otherwise. IIRC, the chip gave it around 275hp. Calipers are S4 so pad options are a few, but rotors are different, so you basically have OEM and 1-2 aftermarket options without swapping everything to S4-S6 gear. rear brakes are the same on all B5 passats, so same optons as everyone else. SAme part mnumbers on my W8 as my 1.8T. W8 Suspension options are minimal. Shocks etc are about the same as what's available for any 4mo B5/B5.5 car. W8 specific Spring options are minimal as well. 
The W8 is a Bahnburner, not really a back roads toss it around car. It LOVES 130+ on the interstates. I mean LOVES it. Don't get one of you can't afford the tickets. You WILL get them. It's a beast in foul weather. It cuts through snow and rain like a friggin Panzer tank.
If you really feel the need to mod a car, buy any of the turbo VWAG products. The W8 doesn't NEED mods. Just about every last mod I've seen people make to the B5 platform VW's was to basically give what a W8 has stock. I've had both ends of the spectrum of the B5's for the last seven years. I had a 00 1.8t gls wagon, and the 03 W8 tip. Night and day different cars. Bare bones as it could have been purchased to every option but the nav on the W8. I still love them both as they were totally different animals. I had modded the hell out of the 1.8, then parted out the 00 and bought what I really wanted in the W8 when I could afford it and kept the 00 for a commuter car. 
Who ever said the 1.8T is a crap motor is







. It sure was around a long time in a lot of cars for such a crap motor. Treat it right and actually READ an owners manual and it was fine. Never a sludging issue, never coil packs, nothing. Other than the same Amsoil every 10K, I abused the hell out of my 00 1.8T until last month when the ORIGINAL timing belt failed at 180K. I know







It had been wrecked/hit, wrecked, you name it. Worst problem I had with it was the damn sunroof leaking. I've hauled more aircooled VW's around with that car than some of you have probably ever ever seen. It simply wasn't worth spending the money doing the timing belt, so I drove it until it broke and junked it. I called it my pick-up.

Oh, I've had my eye on an S4 6 speed wagon, so I MIGHT be willing to part with a Black 03 W8 with 68K miles if the price was right.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (BlackJelli)*

I can account for the haldex quality problems. Haldex makes the hydraulic power unit for one of the machines we sell. We have more warranty calls from customers concerning the haldex power units than anything thing else. They continue to let us down in quality and service. They can't even deliver on time and they have a freaking 8 week lead time!! Just last week we placed an order and asked if they could deliver in 7 weeks and they replied back with a 9 week deliver. I will never own a car with a haldex awd system simply due to my experience with Haldex at a professional level. When I see adds for cars promoting Haldex's awd I turn the other way.
It amazes me how companies like Haldex make it to be so big.
Sorry, if anyone here works for Haldex. Nothing personal, unless you are in quality or customer service.


----------

